# Sticky  Top 10 things you need to know before buying a new or used BMW



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!


Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel. Do not give your car less than it requires.
Contrary to popular belief, parts and labor on BMWs is not more than the competition; however, BMWs are not as reliable as Japanese cars and they do require more maintenance.
If your car is out of warranty, find yourself a competent independent mechanic. Their labor rates tend to be about half that of dealers. http://www.bimrs.org/ lists such shops.
Buy a Bentley repair manual for you car. Even if you don't work on your car yourself, it's good to be an informed consumer (example: if your check engine light illuminates, Autozone will plug into your car for free and give you the car's trouble code. You can cross-reference it in the Bentley manual to see what's wrong).
Historically, manual transmissions are more reliable that automatic or steptronic transmissions.
BMWs have great brakes - this is due in part to the rather soft pads and rotors they use. Don't expect them to last more than 30-50k miles. The rotors generally wear at the same rate as the pads so 'machining' the rotors OR replacing pads without rotors is not recommended. There is a 'brake pad low' warning light that is triggered by a wear sensor that will illuminate on your dash when you are due for new brakes. It looks like this:







. When you replace your brakes, you also need to replace the wear sensors ($10-20 each). There's one on the front left wheel and one on the rear right wheel. Parts for all 4 rotors, pads, and sensors are generally $200-500 and labor is about the same.
The 'sport package' available on most BMWs is usually considered a necessary option by enthusiasts. It usually includes better (bolstered) seats, stiffer suspension (better handling), as well as larger wheels and tires. One caveat: It also comes with summer only tires that are NOT suitable for ANY slushy/snowy/icy conditions. If you live in an area that gets snow, it's highly recommended that you buy a second set of wheels with dedicated snow tires. 
It's fairly common for OEM tires to only last 10-20k miles. Price out replacements on www.TireRack.com to prevent being shocked: It can cost $600-1500 for replacement rubber. Also remember that tires are the #1 performance mod available to you! There's a _significant_ difference between cheap all-season tires and good summer-only tires. Ask any questions in the Tires, Wheels, and Brakes forum.
BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is)....unless, of course, you're talking about the N54 twin-turbo (335i, 535i, etc), in which case, completely disregard what I just said! 
The BMW Car Club of America (BMW CCA) is a great organization- membership ($48/yr) entitles you to a free subscription to the monthly magazine _Roundel_, discounts on parts at most BMW dealers, high performance driving schools/car control clinics/autocrosses, local gatherings/rallys/dinners, as well as a $500-1500 discount on your next new or CPO BMW (you must be a member for at least a year prior to purchase - and this transaction is completely independent of the dealer - you receive a rebate check after purchasing the car for at your dealer-negotiated price). Join here and if you found this post useful, use me as your referrer (Kris Linquist #170334)


----------



## DJmuggs (Apr 8, 2007)

same here ...


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

*.....*

very interesting about the synetic oil... I noticed BMW sells their own oil under accessories... does anyone only use that exclusively?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

PollyBoston said:


> very interesting about the synetic oil... I noticed BMW sells their own oil under accessories... does anyone only use that exclusively?


If the dealer is convenient to where I am, I'll buy that. Otherwise I use Castrol 0w30 European Formula, only available at autozone, that meets BMW's Long Life oil certification.


----------



## 115sonic (Apr 20, 2007)

DJmuggs said:


> same here ...


Great going, DJ.

I am also saving my money. I recently located a large plastic water jug that goes on top of a water fountain.

I just calculated that if I put 25 cents in that jug every week, I will pay for my M6 in about 90,000 years.

I can't wait.


----------



## junw (Apr 22, 2007)

*Coolant temperature gauge and oil dipstick*

I am considering getting a 328i. The car has no engine temperature gauge and oil dipstick. Is this a serious issue?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

junw said:


> I am considering getting a 328i. The car has no engine temperature gauge and oil dipstick. Is this a serious issue?


Well, they're both just electronic. Coolant temp is actually electronic on most cars these days - it's simply displayed with a typical gauge needle. You can go into the menu on the 328i and see the oil level. I suppose the sensor could fail, but the car will likely throw a code to let you know.


----------



## 335inVA (Oct 19, 2006)

KrisL said:


> [*]BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is).


Nice list KrisL, but I would modify item #9 to read: "BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is). * Unless, of course, you're talking about the N54 twin-turbo, in which case, completely disregard what I just said!* :rofl:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

335inVA said:


> Nice list KrisL, but I would modify item #9 to read: "BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is). * Unless, of course, you're talking about the N54 twin-turbo, in which case, completely disregard what I just said!* :rofl:


Fixed!


----------



## jasonhummer (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry KrisL for being so naive I am still relatively new to all this BMW talk, your comment on #9 so are you saying there is room to upgrade in the N54 twin turbo??


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jasonhummer said:


> Sorry KrisL for being so naive I am still relatively new to all this BMW talk, your comment on #9 so are you saying there is room to upgrade in the N54 twin turbo??


Yes - Vishnu makes a kit called the PROcede. It consists of only a chip and an exhaust, but yields _significant_ horsepower gains (50-75!!).


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

KrisL, does that void the warranty? Also, how does that affect gas mileage?


----------



## craigrhyne (Jan 29, 2007)

115sonic said:


> Great going, DJ.
> 
> I am also saving my money. I recently located a large plastic water jug that goes on top of a water fountain.
> 
> ...


That would be one expensive M6!! $1,080,000!!!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Something's wrong with my brakes. My car has nearly 70K miles, and the wear indicator has not illuminated yet.


----------



## BMWREP (Jun 20, 2007)

PollyBoston said:


> very interesting about the synetic oil... I noticed BMW sells their own oil under accessories... does anyone only use that exclusively?


You dont always have to use BMW brand oil, they recommend Castrol fully sythetic, but it has to be fully synthetic and the manual will tell you what kind is suitable for grade


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

115sonic said:


> Great going, DJ.
> 
> I am also saving my money. I recently located a large plastic water jug that goes on top of a water fountain.
> 
> ...


I am 90061 years old and was just able to buy my M6.


----------



## Alang12 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Doors on new 3 Series very vulnerable to dents*

While the deisgn of the new 3 Series in beautiful, the new design is very vulnerable to parking lot dings. This is espcially true due to the raised cornice metal cornice that runs the length of the vehicle. Unlike the 2005 and older models, there is no guard strip to prevent door dings and the cornice takes full impact of a parking lot door ding. I recently has $800 worth of damage done to the drivers door in a parking lot. What I recommend is a product called Door Defenders. I found these on the net. They are long, tubular cushions that attach magnetically to the car and protect the doors. I bought a pair and intend to use them to prevent another such mishap. You can find them on the Internet.


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Alang12 said:


> While the deisgn of the new 3 Series in beautiful, the new design is very vulnerable to parking lot dings. This is espcially true due to the raised cornice metal cornice that runs the length of the vehicle. Unlike the 2005 and older models, there is no guard strip to prevent door dings and the cornice takes full impact of a parking lot door ding. I recently has $800 worth of damage done to the drivers door in a parking lot. What I recommend is a product called Door Defenders. I found these on the net. They are long, tubular cushions that attach magnetically to the car and protect the doors. I bought a pair and intend to use them to prevent another such mishap. You can find them on the Internet.


Thanks.. I have been looking at the very beautiful 335ix coupe and was somewhat concerned at its vunerability.

I'll look into the door defender product.

Great information on many aspects of BMW ownership at this site.

JB


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

KrisL, great info, thank you.


----------



## ClayW (Sep 3, 2007)

Im 17 years old and i just bought my first BMW, and i HATE it!dont get me wrong, the car is great, its that bmw addiction ive had ever since i got it is what makes me mad.lol.I LOVE EM!

anyways, i have a couple of Q's so heres the deal.
i just bought an 83' 320i for $800 off of my buddies dad.its a manual.the inside is in PERFECT condition, the outside has a few rust spots but nothing a little bondo and new paint job cant fix . and it has about 130,000 on it.BUT! the first owner was a little old lady who put on about 90% of the miles and garage kept it.the second and third owner bought it to restore but it ended up just sitting there.

so now that i have it, being the 17 yr old i am with big dreams and little income, i wanna know if its worth droping money into.i looked everything up, and from new rims and lowering springs to a decked out inside it will be around 2000 bucks.i know its a stupid question but, is it worth it?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ClayW said:


> is it worth it?


First of all, cars themselves are never "worth it" - they're depreciating assets. Not only that, but mods usually decrease resale before they increase it. Will you get $800 of enjoyment out of it in its current state?

Do you think you'd get $2800 of enjoyment out of the car in the modded state? ...or perhaps you'd get more enjoyment out of a newer (87+) 325i (a BMW that could be purchased for around $2800)...

Just some things to think about..

Any car I personally bought for $800 I'd just drive it until it didn't drive any more .


----------



## johnny420 (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know if is the right place for this, but bullet point number two above has me thinking. I'm currently considering a 2008 328i. At this time, I'd rather buy than lease, both because my payments would be much lower (I'd be putting down a substantial down payment) and because I've always purchased cars. The car I'm looking at will have 6 MT, SP, leather and Xenon lights, and that's it. 

Is buying a BMW outright a bad idea? Are they really that unreliable? 

The fact is I love this car and have coveted Bimmers for years, but a $4-500 lease pymnt is more than I want to take on at this point.

Any input would greatly appreciated.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

I think its how you treat them more than anything. Mine is pushing 250k miles and is a great car still and very dependable.


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

junw said:


> I am considering getting a 328i. The car has no engine temperature gauge and oil dipstick. Is this a serious issue?


I certainly think it is. Serious enough to cancel my order for an '08 coupe! Dipsticks always tell the truth. Not only can you check your oil level with a dipstick, but you can also visually check it's condition. I want a new BMW, but I'm not ready to encourage some bastard beancounter in Munich.


----------



## Young K (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Post! 
I'm new to the forum. I feel like I made a HUGE mistake. I just ordered a 328i - montago/saddle bag/step/premium/cold weather and in an effort to save a few dollars, I opted out of the sport package. I know it is only a G, but I didn't want to have to get a second set of tires and swap them out every season. 

Did I just 'F' the car up before I even got it?


----------



## Young K (Sep 30, 2007)

not "montago"... I meant monaco (the dark blue)


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Best to post over on the E9x forum.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Young K said:


> Great Post!
> I'm new to the forum. I feel like I made a HUGE mistake. I just ordered a 328i - montago/saddle bag/step/premium/cold weather and in an effort to save a few dollars, I opted out of the sport package. I know it is only a G, but I didn't want to have to get a second set of tires and swap them out every season.
> 
> Did I just 'F' the car up before I even got it?


No.


----------



## Amusthave (Oct 20, 2007)

*Beautiful*

This is just what I was looking for. thanx.


----------



## Jourous (Oct 21, 2007)

Another thing to make sure of especially with a cpo vehicle is to make sure that if it was an EU registered vehicle that it is registered with BMWNA. Well that is if you plan on using it in North America. If you are purchasing your vehicle overseas and shipping it to North America make sure that the vehicle has been re registered as a BMWNA vehicle. Otherwise your BMW center may not be able to find your warranty information.


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

woozhp said:


> I certainly think it is. Serious enough to cancel my order for an '08 coupe! Dipsticks always tell the truth. Not only can you check your oil level with a dipstick, but you can also visually check it's condition. I want a new BMW, but I'm not ready to encourage some bastard beancounter in Munich.


 Geez. Get a Kia, I'm sure its got the dipstick you must have.


----------



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks KrisL, been wanting to join for some time. I signed up today, used you as a reference.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I wish I read this last year... the rebate is an awesome deal.

regarding independent BMW shops, well, I heard that the one near us isn't that great, due to the presence of too many rich Microsoft employees...


----------



## TED13B (Aug 15, 2007)

I think you need to double check your independent's labor rate. The dealership I work for has a labor rate of $115/hour. I checked three local independents, and they were $80-$90 per hour, not half the dealer rate! Also, only 1 advertised loaner cars, the others offered to drive you to the local car rental office.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

TED13B said:


> I think you need to double check your independent's labor rate. The dealership I work for has a labor rate of $115/hour. I checked three local independents, and they were $80-$90 per hour, not half the dealer rate! Also, only 1 advertised loaner cars, the others offered to drive you to the local car rental office.


Rather than asking the labor rate, get quotes for the cost to perform a specific service, like Inspection II. My local independent is confirmed less than half of the dealer.


----------



## Tom Moore (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Top 10 tips*

I shoulda come here BEFORE buying my 2001 330Ci convertible! But it's never too late to learn. A couple of proviso's:

1. I'm not an expert but my impression is that this is mainly mythology: that is, good quality natural petroleum oil will do no damage if it is replaced every 3-5k miles. Because BMW takes responsibility for this during the early life of the car, they don't want you in their shop more often than necessary, and the cost of premium oil is more than compensated by the extended service interval (>15000 miles; you can find the method for resetting the interval tracker in the wiki here). As for gasoline, I don't believe one needs to use higher octane than it takes to prevent "pinging" with a high load at low RPM. Please explain if there are other factors to be considered here, such as additive effects on seals or some such. A rule without a reason is my definition of "mythology". 
6. Brakes: it's worth mentioning that the soft stock brake pads (which cause weekly soiling of our fancy wheels) can be replaced with other materials that don't shed so much dust but may not be as responsive. Anyone have experience with this? 
7. The wide rims and low profile tires (some call them "rubber band tires") are prone to pothole damage, especially if underinflated. My car came with the lumpiest wheels I ever felt and I had to replace all four of them to get it to smooth out and satisfy my fantasy of what a bimmer should feel like.

The tips about independent mechanics, manuals, and CCA are just wonderful! Thanks so much for this.

Tom Moore
Crofton MD


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Tom Moore said:


> I shoulda come here BEFORE buying my 2001 330Ci convertible! But it's never too late to learn. A couple of proviso's:
> 
> 1. I'm not an expert but my impression is that this is mainly mythology: that is, good quality natural petroleum oil will do no damage if it is replaced every 3-5k miles. Because BMW takes responsibility for this during the early life of the car, they don't want you in their shop more often than necessary, and the cost of premium oil is more than compensated by the extended service interval (>15000 miles; you can find the method for resetting the interval tracker in the wiki here). As for gasoline, I don't believe one needs to use higher octane than it takes to prevent "pinging" with a high load at low RPM. Please explain if there are other factors to be considered here, such as additive effects on seals or some such. A rule without a reason is my definition of "mythology".
> 6. Brakes: it's worth mentioning that the soft stock brake pads (which cause weekly soiling of our fancy wheels) can be replaced with other materials that don't shed so much dust but may not be as responsive. Anyone have experience with this?
> ...


Some comments:
1) re: fuel: You won't hear your BMW ping. The knock sensor will retard the timing well before you'll even hear anything. You'll get worse gas mileage and less power on 87 or 89 octane, offsetting the cost premium of premium fuel. 
6) Axxis deluxe pads are nearly dustless; however, you lose a LOT of brake feel.
7) I run 38psi all around.


----------



## Tom Moore (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: some comments*



KrisL said:


> Some comments:
> 1) re: fuel: You won't hear your BMW ping. The knock sensor will retard the timing well before you'll even hear anything. You'll get worse gas mileage and less power on 87 or 89 octane, offsetting the cost premium of premium fuel.
> 6) Axxis deluxe pads are nearly dustless; however, you lose a LOT of brake feel.
> 7) I run 38psi all around.


Thanks much for the comments. Maybe if I get a shop manual I will learn more about things like automatic knock sensing and timing!?

I really love those brakes as they are, but hate cleaning the wheels. Perhaps I can find someone with the hard pads and try them out before mine soft ones are gone...

Best regards,
Tom


----------



## chuna (Dec 9, 2007)

woozhp said:


> I certainly think it is. Serious enough to cancel my order for an '08 coupe! Dipsticks always tell the truth. Not only can you check your oil level with a dipstick, but you can also visually check it's condition. I want a new BMW, but I'm not ready to encourage some bastard beancounter in Munich.


You must be old school. If the current day Aircrafts thought like you we would have planes taking 3 hrs to get from LA to San Fran.

This is the modern age. Get used to Electronics.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

ClayW said:


> new rims and lowering springs to a decked out inside it will be around 2000 bucks.i know its a stupid question but, is it worth it?


Ummm...speaking from a woman's perspective, as well as a car enthusiast's, car mods are tacky and go against the spirit of engineering and design that I so highly respect BMW for. Please don't "pimp" your car!


----------



## chinchillables (Jul 9, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!
> 
> 
> Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel. Do not give your car less than it requires.
> ...


damn good tips. reading the part about requiring more maintenance makes me a bit weary though. But I heard that often.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Join here


Linky no worky....:dunno:


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep your sanity buy a Lexus!


----------



## mayse (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the forum and i must say its an enlightening one,i have been a BMW enthusiast ever since i was a kid and i can still recall all the grooves on our neighbors' 2002. great car it was. His son is now 35 years of age and the car still runs! mine is an old 520 model (quite my level financially)but i hope to get an upgrade soon.will be in touch.

=========================================================================================

Malcolm
A very powerful search engine
Google


----------



## BigMoneyWasted (Oct 30, 2008)

*bmwcca and a quarter gallon*



X3-terrestrial said:


> Linky no worky....:dunno:


 Did not need to sacrifice many neurons to figure out the correct link: http://bmwcca.org/ or click here.

By the way, the plastic gallon jug will not hold enough quarters. You will need 1,350 gallons to hold that many coins.
http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-4088.html

_(Political msg removed -KrisL)_


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

Just joined the CCA today! Thanks Kris!


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

My top ten repairable items to watch out for when choosing a used BMW ... 
- radiator neck prophylaxis (I didn't do this yet so I don't have a good link for ya!)
- air conditioning stink research & diy
- brake bump shudder judder shake to pieces research
- windshield cover molding diy
- driver seat cover replacement diy
- cupholder replacement diy
- instrument cluster (pixels out) replaced by dealer
- intermittent fan blower (FSU) research
- jack lifting pads research & diy
- broken gas cap tether research

My maintenance list is currently ... 
- four wheel brake job diy
- brake fluid diy
- H7 light bulb research
- oil change power bleeder & oil extractor research

My nice-to-have list is currently ...
- dice ipod research & DIY
- best parts supplier by price and availability research
- obnoxious door lock research

Another nice list of things to watch out for is here


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

A corally to #_2 Contrary to popular belief, parts and labor on BMWs is not more than the competition; however, BMWs are not as reliable as Japanese cars and they do require more maintenance: _ The more expensive the BMW when new, the more expensive the parts and service with age (e.g.: 7 series, 8 series, M cars, especially M5s, etc.)


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ghpup said:


> A corally to #_2 Contrary to popular belief, parts and labor on BMWs is not more than the competition; however, BMWs are not as reliable as Japanese cars and they do require more maintenance: _ The more expensive the BMW when new, the more expensive the parts and service (e.g.: M cars, especially M5s, 7 series, 8 series, etc.)


That is true of all vehicles. One should always assume that a vehicle's maintenance/repair prices are correlated with its original price. This often bites people that find cheap Porsche 944s and such .


----------



## eelite7 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, this is great advice. I'm thinking of trading in my 325 for a new BMW. So this will definitely help. Thanks.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

First question from me would be "Did you use M1 5W30, Castrol Syntec 5W30, Pennzoil Platinum 5W30 etc?" If yes I walk away fast..


----------



## AaronSmash (Jan 1, 2009)

ekk, I wouldnt put money in your car. Just enjoy it while you are saving up money for a newer one.


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

helpful, but you missed one important thing: carfax is unreliable. buyer beware.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

soupcon said:


> helpful, but you missed one important thing: carfax is unreliable. buyer beware.


eh, that's not BMW related. That applies to any car purchase.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

sprintman said:


> First question from me would be "Did you use M1 5W30, Castrol Syntec 5W30, Pennzoil Platinum 5W30 etc?" If yes I walk away fast..


Why? Esp. the Castrol since they at least paid enough money  are good enough to appear in the owners manual AND on the oil filler cap.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Shocktopus said:


> Why? Esp. the Castrol since they at least paid enough money  are good enough to appear in the owners manual AND on the oil filler cap.


Only Castrol 0W30 European Formula is BMW Long life approved.


----------



## bimmerz_vn (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm coming up on a year with a 2001 330Cic, which I found in pristine condition with only 35k miles on it. I put on only about 10k per year, so it has a long future life with me, it seems. My impression so far is very positive concerning quality and reliability, and it seems to me that it would be very practical to buy one outright, even a used one! The previous owner has been my only source of problems, as s/he evidently felt obliged to drive through every pothole s/he ever saw.


----------



## limotek (Apr 22, 2009)

that actually helps quite a lot. Im going to be looking out for these things now!


----------



## Jeffcoat1106 (May 19, 2009)

Wow, I wish I would of had this List when I was buying my used BMW. This is really useful, thanks


----------



## apoirier594 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am planning on buying a used 650i vert. Thnx this help a lot,


----------



## carlover561 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am considering buying a 1998 318i sedan. Can I expect to be gouged with maintainance fees and how reliable will it be?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

318 is fairly cheap and also pretty darn reliable
try to find one with low mileage, obviously it's not going to be as cheap as a civic but it will not be as dull either


----------



## kenza (Aug 13, 2009)

KrisL said:


> [*]Buy a Bentley repair manual for you car. Even if you don't work on your car yourself, it's good to be an informed consumer (example: if your check engine light illuminates, Autozone will plug into your car for free and give you the car's trouble code. You can cross-reference it in the Bentley manual to see what's wrong).
> [/LIST]


I suppose you should mention BMW instead of Bentley?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

kenza said:


> I suppose you should mention BMW instead of Bentley?


No, the best repair manual available is by Bentley Publishers. No relation to the vehicle.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Addiitonal wordsmithing of the items is probably not necessary but I cannot resist. I would reword item 9 which currently reads:

"BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is)....unless, of course, you're talking about the N54 twin-turbo (335i, 535i, etc), in which case, completely disregard what I just said! "

BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, header, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is). It is possible, however, to reprogram the N54 twin-turbo (135i, 335i, 535i, etc) for significantly more power (50hp or more) by increasing boost pressure and sometimes with other intake/exhaust changes.

I would also add an item 11 something like:

11. Buyers of new BMWs should also consider two delivery options; European Delivery and for U. S. customers, Performance Center Delivery. European delivery results in a price decrease that will help with and may even cover the cost of travel to Munich for delivery of your BMW, and travel in Europe with your new BMW prior to drop-off with BMW's freight forwarded for its trip to you (at BMW's cost). Performance Center Delivery occurs at the BMW Performance Center in Greer, SC adjacent to BMW's only U. S. manufacturing site. It is "free" and includes track time in BMW vehicles (not yours) with instrucution.

Jim


----------



## Bimmin2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*bad oil*

unfortunately i bought my car and the previous owner has been using the cheaper oil because i have really bad engine sludge. i immediately got my oil changed and put the right oil in it! any help on trying to help my engine! btw it still runs great for a 2000!


----------



## rev (Oct 17, 2009)

I think its good to buy. I just did. I leased a 525xi for 3 yrs, I put $6000 down $550 a month for 14000 mi per year. 2007 yr model. When I turned it in I bought almost the same car for $31000 2007 525xi with 45000 mi CPO ,I also bought a maintenance pkg I understand will almost pay for itself when I need breaks. I plan to keep in pristine condition for at least 8yrs. I also got a .9% interest [email protected] from BMW financial. I noticed that BMW's kept up always look good and have value no matter what year. I have been a Town Car/Cadillac man most of my professional life.I never got the compliments like I did with this Black Metallic Sapphire 525xi with black dakota leather. Good googa mooga!


----------



## Marwan (Oct 12, 2006)

KrisL said:


> No, the best repair manual available is by Bentley Publishers. No relation to the vehicle.


How up to date are these manuals? I will be receiving my 2010 X5d in a few days, will getthing the latest manual for this vehicle be up to date enough?

On another note, does the BMW CCA membership rebate apply to leased vehicles, or is it only for bought ones?

Thanks Krisl for your wonderful post that still lives on years after it was posted...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Marwan said:


> How up to date are these manuals? I will be receiving my 2010 X5d in a few days, will getthing the latest manual for this vehicle be up to date enough?
> 
> On another note, does the BMW CCA membership rebate apply to leased vehicles, or is it only for bought ones?
> 
> Thanks Krisl for your wonderful post that still lives on years after it was posted...


Probably not released for the diesels yet, check their web site. The rebate applies to leases too I believe!


----------



## gajalaa (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you know what the lease programs are for leftover 2009 BMW for November


----------



## woony1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey nice list has been posted one must go through.


----------



## B528i (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I'm 19 and i just purchased my first BMW and these tips have helped alot, thanks!


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a great thread. There are so many things that you need to remember as a BMW owner as it is not just a normal car.


----------



## poonamt93 (Jan 28, 2010)

A very nice article you have written.I appreciate the helpful tips and will tell my friends!


----------



## specialist23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really wish I would've known about the sports suspension before getting our most recent 535. we had a 335 that was bought back and it did have it. there is a HUGE difference for those that are even questioning it while making a purchase.

although some may not want the stiffer suspension and so just my 2 cents.


----------



## alpoho (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the informative tips.


----------



## jntskip (Apr 2, 2010)

" BMWs are not as reliable as Japanese cars and they do require more maintenance"
Truly? What sort of maintenance?

Would you recommend that someone who drives 30K miles/year and desires to run a car up to 300k buy a 99 528 with 110,000+?

I'm looking for a rough service car that rides well, corners well, handles potholes and overfilled potholes well, and has decent power. I was thinking this might fit the bill.

Recommendations from anyone?

Thanks


----------



## stelb03l (Mar 6, 2007)

woozhp said:


> I certainly think it is. Serious enough to cancel my order for an '08 coupe! Dipsticks always tell the truth. Not only can you check your oil level with a dipstick, but you can also visually check it's condition. I want a new BMW, but I'm not ready to encourage some bastard beancounter in Munich.


Thats not true, most people check their oil levels at the wrong time any way or overfill the engine with oil. BMWs have an electronic dipstick that takes its reading after the engine is at the right temperature. It also tells exactly how many quarts you need to place in the engine. It could not be easier! Its a reason to buy one not a reason to cancel an order on one. And if you think BMWs are designed by bastard been counters maybe BMW is not the brand for you. Perhaps you should go to more reliable brands like Toyota I hear they ALWAYS customers first and never skimp on quality


----------



## Rolf-Dieter (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Kris L,

First thanks for the nice write up. Very valuable I am sure. :thumbup:

Kris, what brand and tire size would you recommend for a good summer tire. I drive a Sdrive Z4 35i with 19 inch wheels. OEM Tire Size now on the car is Front 225/45/R19 and Rear 255/30/R19

I drove a M3 for four years and used Michelin I was very happy with this brand. Any recommendations? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Rolf-Dieter (Jul 1, 2009)

QuoteWarz Insurance said:


> This is a great thread. There are so many things that you need to remember as a BMW owner as it is not just a normal car.


It's a great car if you maintain it right  as Kris points out in his 10 points to know and take to hear .... my other car is a E28 1987 535is still running like a Rolex not missing a beat. Sure here and then she needs maintenance. Mechanics love to work on her some like to purchase her too, I do have to turn them down.  I will never sell her. She gets a spa from BMW every year they do a fine job.


----------



## bgolfn (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, newby here. I bought my wife an 09 3281 hardtop. Traded a 350z soft top. After a year traded my Nissan for a 010 528I. I went from made in USA to Japan then BMW. Best experience in driving ever. Only problem I can fine is the paint. ( Road stone and scratchs ) Also the runflats. Great idea, bad results. I have well over 50k with no maintenance problems.


----------



## 2ndname (Apr 24, 2012)

Based on all of the used BMW that I've purchased; Always check when the belts and water pump/thermostat were replaced. Paint used by BMW seems to be a POS brand...lol


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

great thread here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2013)

I have another question about my 2003 BMW 745LI, I recently got my mechatronics sleeve replaced along with the pan, bottom gasket and filter. I bought three quarts of tranny oil from BMW my self and brought it to the mechanic. I got a transmission fail safe mode error and noticed there was a leak this is what triggered the transmission service. The car had the transmission fail safe error however was shifting fine before the service. 



I want to emphasize that before the car went into the shop is would shift a little hard into first every once and a while. All other gears shifted smooth and perfectly. I picked the car up yesterday from the transmission service and I noticed a distinct difference immediately. The car is shifting hard into every gear, as if it was a manual transmission. I have noticed that the RPM are also fluttering when coasting. It shift really hard coming to a stop from 4th to 3rd and 3rd to second. If stopping abruptly it slams into first gear from 3rd, it feels like as if I was getting rear ended. Right before I got home coming out of a complete stop it reved up and then slammed into first gear. I don't understand how the car drove for the most part perfectly before the service and now so terrible after the service. Please help


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Something's wrong with my brakes. My car has nearly 70K miles, and the wear indicator has not illuminated yet.


Congratulations. You're probably a very good "strategic" driver, looking ahead and anticipating slow-downs. I generally get about 60-70K out of my brakes, but I think that's rare among BMW (or most other) drivers, from what I've seen on the roads (brake lights every few seconds, even in fairly steady 60-70 mph commuter traffic)
.


----------



## bimmerman420 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Tunnel ride!*


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

Great video! Made me want to go out and find a tunnel to drive through!


----------



## californiawills (Feb 18, 2013)

KrisL said:


> Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!
> 
> 
> Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel. Do not give your car less than it requires.
> ...


I agree with you.
But these following three check....

1.Exterior: Take a look at the exterior of the car properly.
The moment you see a dent or a scratch think twice before buying it since it may have been involved in an accident.

2.Engine: Lift the hood and inspect the condition of the engine.
Even if you are not an expert at such things, you can definitely look for anything suspicious like excess oil splattered over different components and things like that.
These will actually help you in making a decision whether to purchase the vehicle. Also check for the various oil or fluid levels of the car. If any of the components look extremely dirty then it may mean that there might be an issue with it.

3.Test-drive: Never buy a car before test driving it, even if it is a used BMW. 
Tacoma citizens, amongst others in US have faced numerous issues in the past just because they did not perform this test before buying the vehicle.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

KrisL said:


> Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!
> 
> 
> Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel. Do not give your car less than it requires.
> ...


I disagree with number 2. Maintenance is very infrequent as far as oil changes,no requirement to change coolant, etc. Repair may be high, though.


----------



## funkle (Mar 5, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!
> BMW engines are tuned very well from the factory. It's very difficult to get more than a few horsepower out of intakes, exhausts, chips, headers, etc. (the newer the car, the more true this is)....unless, of course, you're talking about the N54 twin-turbo (335i, 535i, etc), in which case, completely disregard what I just said!
> [/LIST]


What about the N52 3 stage DISA valve mod (or N51 ecu tuning)? From what I've read it can result in as much as a 40hp gain for $800-1600 for the intake & flash (or even less for the N51 which just requires the flash)


----------



## mullini (Aug 27, 2012)

My addendum after having my first BMW 9 months (sDrive28i X1, a real "first BMW" lol) 
1) Be prepared to be annoyed by any number of little things that will not diminish your love at all. Exs: the door lock/unlock in the middle of the dashboard; the ASS sometimes engaging when you park in your garage, while you are preoccupied with some task, and when you hit the ignition button, instead of turning the car off you turn it back on again; the first time you have to replace a RFT...
2) If you're in a metro area such as Los Angeles - you are not going to feel special. There are freakin' BMWs everywhere. 
3) You know when you pull any type of traffic "gambit" that you would have pulled in any other car you have ever driven, another driver watching is going to go "BMW driving SOB"
4) Not long after you buy your BMW, they will come out with a feature you'd love in the next year model, or release a brand new model that's an even better fit for what you wanted....but you'll still be happy when you next climb into the BMW you bought...

A couple of those are prompted by my visiting Pacific BMW to get an after market tire warranty (good deal, look up Daniel Dutton) because my first RFT replacement made me realize that policy is worth the peace of mind. And in the showroom I saw the new 3 series GT....ummm mmmm.


----------



## winkingvomer (Nov 21, 2013)

KrisL said:


> Here are the top 10 things that anyone considering a new or used BMW should know. I'm going to make this a sticky - feel free to add on to it!
> 
> 
> Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel. Do not give your car less than it requires.
> ...


thanks a lot for this list. the parts and labor of BMW's is always an issue, they say that it costs more than the competition.


----------



## jljljl (Oct 26, 2013)

All in all good list, one question though. In point number 1 you mention newer bmws need synthetic oil and premium oil. Don't all bmw need that? .. I have an '02 x5 e53 and on the gas door, it says 91, which is premium gas. 
And everything you said in #7 about the sports package is valid, as I have that package and really enjoy it. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## EMORY2268 (Mar 14, 2014)

*You can get locked inside*

Apparently there is no lock/unlock button inside a 2006 325i.. I learned this the other day when my wife stayed inside the car to check her facebook while I went into a store. I instinctivly locked the car as I left, only to come back and find her very pissed off. Tried it myself, and damed if the door will not open from the inside once locked. No inside button either.


----------



## pflau (Dec 16, 2013)

mullini said:


> 2) If you're in a metro area such as Los Angeles - you are not going to feel special. There are freakin' BMWs everywhere.


I can attest to that and I live in Westchester NY. Those BMW F30 328s are a dime two dozens.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

pflau said:


> I can attest to that and I live in Westchester NY. Those BMW F30 328s are a dime two dozens.


This is what I like. I don't want a fancy car.


----------



## RBell789 (Apr 30, 2014)

crowz said:


> I think its how you treat them more than anything. Mine is pushing 250k miles and is a great car still and very dependable.


I couldn't agree more, if you take good care of your BMW, you won't have to buy spare parts every year or something.


----------



## vmpatterson (May 1, 2012)

If you like to drive I would strongly recommend the sports package or DHP. We ordered a 328xi M Sport with the DHP in 2013. Its my wife's car. One of her 90+ year old friends comments on how nice the ride is in comfort or ECO mode. But even in Comfort or ECO mode the ride is better than the loaner 328x I got from the dealer when we had the first service done. The loaner felt like a standard US or Japanese car - not any fun. Further, with DHP you can tighten up the suspension in Sport or Sport+ mode. Makes it a much better car, not as good as my 911 or V70R that just got totals at a stop light - people shouldn't be allowed to drive with loose sandals that can come off and are stupid enough to try and put them on when they are still moving. (notice I didn't say women although in this case it was, certainly there are many stupid guys out on the roads). Anyway I also got the summer tires and just change then out in the winter for good ice tires they also make a big different. Now looking at a 328xi Sports Wagon.


----------



## BlackBmw13 (Jun 18, 2014)

i wish i read this before leasing my car, but thank God i leased and didnt buy.


----------



## volcom850 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Just Lease it*

The top thing to know is to always lease and never buy a BMW


----------



## zlinda (Mar 1, 2015)

*The number one "need to know before buying"*

The NUMBER ONE "need to know before buying a new or used BMW is to avoid the N63 engine no matter what and read this forum to learn about it. BMW N63 Customer Care Package with a "not recall" on an engine they knew was wrong on all BMW models from 2008-2014 with this engine. Mine has failed four times with an engine malfunction/reduced power light. The car vibrates almost out of control and won't accelerate. The entire engine has been rebuilt multiple times, regional BMW mechanics have looked at it twice. They tell me it is fixed this time!!! The last time it failed I was pulling out into oncoming traffic. I will never risk it failing again. I will never drive my dream car again. It will sit at the dealership until I figure out what direction I will go now that BMW North America is only offering $3500 Owner Loyalty towards a new BMW after 6 MONTHS of dealing with this and loaner vehicles. I really expect more from a company with the history, integrity and branding of BMW. My lawyers are working up a counter.


----------



## njrpa88 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bmw keeps the tire lock for all CPO's and they do not tell you this! So if you get a flat the car has to be towed back to the dealership! The dealership just messed up my vacation because cannot replace the tire until the dealership opens on Monday !!


----------



## BMWFrenzy (Jun 30, 2015)

This thread is a nice read. Informational. I bought a used BMW M. There are some parts that needs some fix and replacement. should've read this especially for newbies like me. Taking note of this.


----------



## cbouchard6824 (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome post Kris! 

I'm hoping to get a BMW at some point. Not quite in my budget now. I live in Boston, so snow tires will definitely be a must!


----------



## hugebob (May 18, 2015)

zlinda said:


> The NUMBER ONE "need to know before buying a new or used BMW is to avoid the N63 engine no matter what and read this forum to learn about it. BMW N63 Customer Care Package with a "not recall" on an engine they knew was wrong on all BMW models from 2008-2014 with this engine. Mine has failed four times with an engine malfunction/reduced power light. The car vibrates almost out of control and won't accelerate. The entire engine has been rebuilt multiple times, regional BMW mechanics have looked at it twice. They tell me it is fixed this time!!! The last time it failed I was pulling out into oncoming traffic. I will never risk it failing again. I will never drive my dream car again. It will sit at the dealership until I figure out what direction I will go now that BMW North America is only offering $3500 Owner Loyalty towards a new BMW after 6 MONTHS of dealing with this and loaner vehicles. I really expect more from a company with the history, integrity and branding of BMW. My lawyers are working up a counter.


More than the product concern is how BMW is handling the situation. I'm surprised they're letting it get to the level of lawyers frankly. Describe N63 engines. Is it some type of option?


----------



## Geneticfreak (Aug 29, 2015)

The N62 has a notorious flaw with the coolant pipe that can cost thousands to repair. Since the N62 was used in so many models, and is inevitable to fail, it should have had a recall on it. That said, I do like our X5 anyway.


----------



## Tom Tedesko (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tom TK*

I am interested in a 1989 BMW 325i with less than 140,000 miles. I was told by the seller that it uses about a quart per 1,000 miles. Is this normal oil usage for this engine? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## adwin15 (Sep 7, 2015)

Mercedes now uses Mobil 1 0W-40 European synthetic. It has some supposed "European" quality that Mercedes (and Porsche, as I understand it) now use in the factory. Rather than trying to reinvent the wheel I just bought it by the case of six to top things off. It was hard to find so I bought it at the dealership where I'm sure I paid a few dollars more than I'd ordinarily need to.


----------



## Plebes 745Li (Sep 10, 2015)

I Should of read this before i bought my 04 745 Li now I'm stuck with a lemon car you would not believe how many problems this car has i have spent over 3k an still the car is not running properly time to throw it away


----------



## schmidt (Aug 5, 2015)

Great Topic and thanks for the newbie infos in the name of the newbies...However, at one point I tend to disagree,

The Beamers are actually just as reliable as Japanese cars according to independent statistics, in fact, they have overtaken the Mercs.

Only issues maybe older ones (plus 15 years) but this is mainly due to the fact that a lot of youngsters buy accident wrecks and modify them for fun. They don't do that with Mercs (booooring) and Japanese often don't live after the 1st accident. But one can of course decide for himself if he buy an elder model from a fast and furious college kid...


----------



## le ho (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for great sharing.


----------



## mschuler (Jan 12, 2010)

*N63*



zlinda said:


> The NUMBER ONE "need to know before buying a new or used BMW is to avoid the N63 engine no matter what and read this forum to learn about it. BMW N63 Customer Care Package with a "not recall" on an engine they knew was wrong on all BMW models from 2008-2014 with this engine. Mine has failed four times with an engine malfunction/reduced power light. The car vibrates almost out of control and won't accelerate. The entire engine has been rebuilt multiple times, regional BMW mechanics have looked at it twice. They tell me it is fixed this time!!! The last time it failed I was pulling out into oncoming traffic. I will never risk it failing again. I will never drive my dream car again. It will sit at the dealership until I figure out what direction I will go now that BMW North America is only offering $3500 Owner Loyalty towards a new BMW after 6 MONTHS of dealing with this and loaner vehicles. I really expect more from a company with the history, integrity and branding of BMW. My lawyers are working up a counter.


My 2011 550ix was in for several weeks back in June of this year at Endras BMW in the Toronto area. This was to perform the N63 "recall". Excellent service, engine runs beautifully, great loaner car. Overall I am totally satisfied.


----------



## Loopycann (Apr 5, 2014)

ClayW said:


> Im 17 years old and i just bought my first BMW, and i HATE it!dont get me wrong, the car is great, its that bmw addiction ive had ever since i got it is what makes me mad.lol.I LOVE EM!
> 
> anyways, i have a couple of Q's so heres the deal.
> i just bought an 83' 320i for $800 off of my buddies dad.its a manual.the inside is in PERFECT condition, the outside has a few rust spots but nothing a little bondo and new paint job cant fix . and it has about 130,000 on it.BUT! the first owner was a little old lady who put on about 90% of the miles and garage kept it.the second and third owner bought it to restore but it ended up just sitting there.
> ...


Listen Just because you paid $800 for a car does not mean you shouldn't make it yours.The question should be...Do you want to continue to enjoy it ? Every car I've bought,I've taken care of them by taking care of small repairs immediately,improving or restoring to MY satisfaction and not letting anyone tell me " it's only an 800 dollar car!" Love it,mod it,wash it enjoy it.While you do all that learn from it.You are 17 and about to learn a great deal of experience that will help you in coming years of ownership.Most of all be RESPONSIBLE.Thats the hardest one.Enjoy!


----------



## Loopycann (Apr 5, 2014)

strawberrybob said:


> Thanks for this awesome post. I bookmarked it! I don't have BMW and I am not sure I could buy one in my life! But I am really surprised to see your first point: Most newer BMWs require synthetic oil and premium fuel.
> 
> I saw some BMW run on the street but in this country we have Octane/Diesel/Patrol.. Which one of these you called synthetic oil/premium fuel?! Really confused.


Hi bob,even tho your post is months old,on the chance that you haven't been told or someone else wants info...Synthetic oil is oil that's superior in lubrication,dosent break down,keeps its thickness( viscosity) and dosent have to be changed as often as natural crude.
Premium fuel refers to the best fuel available in U.S. Right now which is 91octane.low grade is 87,mid grade is 89. Hope this helps.Im pretty sure I got something wrong ,so anyone....please feel free.


----------



## Magic_Tigger (Feb 18, 2016)

*outcome of buying a 2006 E90*

Just want to give others an idea of what it will be like on buying a 6 years BMW. I bought mine 4 years ago, it was an 2006 E90 with 48,000 miles. Spent $16000 for it then added $8100 repairs during the first 4 years. Here is the list of repair that i had done. all repair was done by a local BMW certified repair shop.

- head light housing - $900
- water pump - $900
- alternator - $700
- oil leak (gasket issue) - $600
- spark plug - $500
- thermal stats - $700
- window regular 2x - $700
- battery - $300
- radiator fan - $400
- brake - $900
- tires - $1500

it is a great car but the cost of ownership is a little overwhelming. anyway, in case anyone is curious, my car currently has 101000 miles on it.


----------



## BradMass (Feb 11, 2016)

KrisL said:


> [*]If your car is out of warranty, find yourself a competent independent mechanic. Their labor rates tend to be about half that of dealers. http://www.bimrs.org/ lists such shops.


This is a universal truth no matter what car you drive. Having a man in the know, who you trust, only a phone call away is a god send. I've started to build a good relationship with a local garage and it's making car ownership less and less stressful.


----------



## Tennis dad (Aug 17, 2013)

Well said Brad mass. Anyone with the kind of cars like these needs to be a savvy DIY guy or know a good mechanic


----------



## TheBimmerBoy (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Kris. Your post reminded me to join BMW CCA. I entered you as a referrer.


----------



## zstoja (Apr 8, 2015)

*The worst company*

The most important about BMW is not have any business with BMW. I cannot even get answer from BMW Roswell, BMW Atlanta, BMW Gwinnet on simple question: Do you have BMW 340i base, m-sport, and M3 for test drive? I tried to do that a week ago, without success up to now. To be honest I succeeded with BMW Roswell after complaining about it, and say that I will not go to visit them if they do not answer to me. Of course, they do not have M3.
BMW Atlanta did not answer to me. Asked 2 times.
BMW Gwinnet does not want to speak by email only phone, I do not want phone.

So, do not have business with BMW is the best decision in your life. Believe me.


----------



## Silence (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks, very informative as im looking to purchase my first BMW (6GC)
Question: Seeing that it was originally posted in 2007, is there an updated list or is this still pretty accurate? (Skipped from page 1 to 8)


----------



## subwayaz (Jun 19, 2016)

junw said:


> I am considering getting a 328i. The car has no engine temperature gauge and oil dipstick. Is this a serious issue?


Nah! no worries; go on and crank it over:bigpimp:


----------



## MagyarParaszt (Aug 24, 2016)

Wingboot said:


> Good post KrisL, just a minor typo on line five.
> 
> 5. Historically, manual transmissions are more reliable _that _automatic or steptronic transmissions.
> 
> Cheers


sorry, but here we would say: "than" and not that :bigpimp:


----------



## dogballs (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello BMW newbie here. If there a place to post a car I am interested in purchasing and have some the subject matter experts provide questions or concerns - thanks in advance.


----------



## BAM1970 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just got a 2016 x6 50I. Upgraded sound system. Black wheels, it looks like the Bat Mobile! This thing is amazing, the ride and handling is unbelievable. But I get home to find out the satellite radio is only a Sirius radio and not Sirius/XM. Meaning I only get partial line up that Sirius /XM has to offer. Anybody experience the same? This beauty cost more than my first house, is it normal or now BMW policy to have only Sirius radio installed instead of Sirius XM?


----------



## Shangri-La (Oct 28, 2016)

What is this xDrive thing, and is it worth it (improve handling etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Shangri-La said:


> What is this xDrive thing, and is it worth it (improve handling etc.)? Thanks.


xDrive is BMW all wheel drive system. For California I would say it is not worth it.

Read more about it here - http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/technology/technology_guide/articles/mm_xdrive.html

Tim


----------



## Shangri-La (Oct 28, 2016)

tim330i said:


> xDrive is BMW all wheel drive system. For California I would say it is not worth it.
> 
> Read more about it here - http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/technology/technology_guide/articles/mm_xdrive.html
> 
> Tim


Thank you for being helpful in different threads  It seems RWD has slightly better handling (which is what I really want) among other things. So no xDrive then.

Another question if I may. In the OP, it is mentioned that sports package is recommended for improved handling and other benefits. Is it what they call "Track Handling Package" now? Thanks again


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

You're best to ask questions about the 4 Series in the 4 Series forum. The track handling package has basically replaced the sports package. You can see what is included in the package in the 2017 4 Series pricing guide here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2017/2017-BMW-4-Series-Coupe-F32-Pricing-Guide.pdf

Tim


----------



## Shangri-La (Oct 28, 2016)

tim330i said:


> You're best to ask questions about the 4 Series in the 4 Series question. The track handling package has basically replaced the sports package. You can see what is included in the package in the 2017 4 Series pricing guide here -
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2017/2017-BMW-4-Series-Coupe-F32-Pricing-Guide.pdf
> 
> Tim


Great. Thank you, Tim


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

BMWs are not as reliable as Japanese cars??? This is not the 80's. Quoted from JD Power "
Japanese brands built themselves a bulletproof reputation back in the 1980s and 1990s by building cars that were much more reliable than their competition at the time. Fast forward to 2015 and the Korean car companies—Hyundai and Kia—have most definitely found their footing, European brands finally woke up and realized they have to do better, and American manufacturers received a significant wakeup call a few years ago when the economic crisis hit, and have finally sobered up because of it. So where does this leave the Japanese manufacturers?

To lump all Japanese cars into the stereotype that they have the best quality would be incorrect. In the 2015 IQS, the highest-ranked Japanese auto brand, Infiniti, ranks fifth overall. Additionally, only four in 10 Japanese nameplates rank above the industry average for quality after 90 days of ownership. In the same study, eight in 27 segment award recipients hail from Japanese nameplates. Certainly not bad in any way, but not exactly the full takeover one may expect compared to common perception. Make no mistake, Japanese manufacturers are producing competitive products, but the fact of the matter is that so are all manufacturers these days, regardless of their origin. As for the common belief that Japanese cars have the best quality, it’s time to cue the Frozen soundtrack and let it go.

But are German cars actually unreliable? The 2015 VDS shows that after three years of ownership, four in 5 German makes score better than industry average when it comes to long-term quality. Owners of Porsche, Mercedes-Benz, Audi, and BMW vehicles all report fewer problems than average. This is not merely a one-year fluke. Since the year 2000, Porsche has scored better than industry average in the VDS 14 times, even going so far as to rank highest among all nameplates in the 2010 study. BMW has scored better than industry average 12 times in the VDS since 2000, and Mercedes-Benz has outperformed the industry average nine times since 2000.

The myth suggests that these German brands produce unreliable vehicles, but actual long-term dependability results do not lie. Lately, German makes have been producing reliable vehicles, and the belief that they are unreliable should remain as nothing more than a myth.


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

BradMass said:


> This is a universal truth no matter what car you drive. Having a man in the know, who you trust, only a phone call away is a god send. I've started to build a good relationship with a local garage and it's making car ownership less and less stressful.


Exactly right. Ive owned Americans, Honda, Toyota, BMW, Mercs.... Totally case by case basis. I've owned over 20 cars. So very minor problems, so a pain to own. But todays cars are all nearly equal. Even Dodge who has the worst reliability in the 80's, now produce solid vehicles.


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

Comparing BMWs to Japanese cars is apples and oranges. The Japanese do have some good models among them here and there but for the most part they are inexpensive transportation appliances which mainly appeal to the non-car crowd and do not approach the degree of sophistication and advanced engineering which embodies all BMWs.


----------



## Mark78 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tips . The information is useful)


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

Rusty34 said:


> Comparing BMWs to Japanese cars is apples and oranges. The Japanese do have some good models among them here and there but for the most part they are inexpensive transportation appliances which mainly appeal to the non-car crowd and do not approach the degree of sophistication and advanced engineering which embodies all BMWs.


lol, well part of your statement is correct. The difference is that japanese cars are far more reliable, feature packed, less expensive to own and maintain and are engineered to last twice as long. Now bmw does make good looking cars that if you pay a fortune for, are fun to drive....:rofl:

I own a beemer but this will be the last one


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

:hi:BMW's are not for everyone. They do sometimes cost more to own than to buy. Enjoy the new Japanese transportation appliance.


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

Rusty34 said:


> :hi:BMW's are not for everyone. They do sometimes cost more to own than to buy. Enjoy the new Japanese transportation appliance.


i will, enjoy your repair bills and be sure to post on the " would you own your bmw out of warranty?" threads...


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

anselansel said:


> i will, enjoy your repair bills and be sure to post on the " would you own your bmw out of warranty?" threads...


I wouldn't own a BMW out of warranty and I don't. My previous BMW was a 2007 550i and the warranty just expired at 150K. Will your Japanese car company provide warranty coverage up to 150K?


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

Rusty34 said:


> I wouldn't own a BMW out of warranty and I don't. My previous BMW was a 2007 550i and the warranty just expired at 150K. Will your Japanese car company provide warranty coverage up to 150K?


sure if i pay for it, like you did....lol. by the way, i would own a honda, toyota or lexus out of warranty all day long......


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

anselansel said:


> sure if i pay for it, like you did....lol. by the way, i would own a honda, toyota or lexus out of warranty all day long......


Mine is CPO extended where coverage is generous. Your's will be third party where typical issues are not really covered


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Coupe
Fuel Injected


----------



## Sedges (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello. Boys. I also have a problem with a bmw e39 520d. 2002 that I have had for several years and I can't find anyone to help me. The problem is this: I don't get air conditioning because of the electric fan in front of me. When I looked more closely I noticed that the plug that comes to the wires on the car is missing. That 4-wire plug. I got the plug but it doesn't match the colors with the one on the car. I would be very grateful if someone would help me connect that plug to the wires of the car so I can connect the electric fan. It is the 4-wire model. And I didn't find anyone to help me.Either here or by e-mail. [email protected]


----------



## krankins (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm new to the forum. I feel like I made a HUGE mistake. I just ordered a 328i - montago/saddle bag/step/premium/cold weather and in an effort to save a few dollars, I opted out of the sport package. I know it is only a G, but I didn't want to have to get a second set of tires and swap them out every season. . .


----------



## CymruNC (Jul 1, 2020)

*Caveat Emptor on all used cars*

Local BMW dealer gave me a story that few decent cars are making it to auctions(if any) due to Covid virus. When they show up, dealers are required to spend more $ to bring these to sell grade. BE AWARE that they will cut corners, and cover up slight nicks/scratches, sub-par accessories, etc. I got caught on my X3, so BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## kepid28516 (Aug 17, 2020)

Interessante esse artigo me ajudou muito em relação do BMW. Principalmente quando eu for comprar o meu *BMW M5 2018*.


----------



## NickPellew (Sep 3, 2020)

PollyBoston said:


> *.....*
> 
> very interesting about the synetic oil... I noticed BMW sells their own oil under accessories... does anyone only use that exclusively?


Yes it works great and switching oil isn't a good thing to do.


----------



## Zoeston (Sep 3, 2020)

WHne I bought my first BMW I made huge mistakes. Thanks for sharing


----------

